# Day of the Dead Festival - TULSA, OK



## Saki.Girl

sounds like fun, throw a tarp over props and go


----------



## Shauna

I'm biased, because I'm vending at this festival, so I think it's 100% worth it. 

I went last year just as a spectator and I thought it was awesome. Just seeing the altars people built was worth the price of admission. Plus the festival doesn't start until 3 and goes until 11 P M - you would have plenty of time to put props away beforehand!


----------



## scareme

I didn't realize it didn't start until 3. I might be able to work that out then. Great, thanks. What area will you be vending in?


----------



## Shauna

I'll be over by the food vendors and near the south gate entry. (I think on Brady street) I'll have art dolls for sale. Hope to see you there!


----------



## printersdevil

Scareme, that sounds like fun. I would love to attend, but that is a BIG drive for me. Will think about it next year as a road trip if you are up for it. We have a small one here. It is just about two years old, but they do have some neat props that come in for a parade. Maybe we could do it next year. You could come and visit me.


----------

